# Platinum Dog Food



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

This has bern recommended to me, has anyone tried it and what do you think - thanks. !


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I think @LolaBoo tried this with hers, it's a soft food if I remember correctly?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bijou said:


> This has bern recommended to me, has anyone tried it and what do you think - thanks. !


Gilbertson and paige do a plantingum in their doctor Johns range oddly enough someone asked me to look it up for them yesterday if that's the one.
Its now called Titanium. If it is the one its got a lot of cereals and only 4% named as rice and meat and animal derivatives with only 18% named as chicken
Full details on link if that's the one.
http://www.gilpa.co.uk/product.php?shopprodid=7

Don't know if that's any help at all.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I assumed Dr Johns. There's not a barge pole long enough......


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Do you mean this http://www.platinum.co.uk/dry-dog-food/platinum-dry-food.html

I spoke to them at Crufts and got some samples along with buying some treats. Dogs haven't had any of it yet though.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it Dr John's? Don't see that name anywhere. They're being a bit secretive with the ingredients. Can anyone find the actual list?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/platinumuk?fref=ts

I asked for a sample five times and never recieved them, so I bought a small bag. It was alright, the only adverse affect was they had a little bit of wind on it, poop was still small. I just preferred using it for treats. I'd use their wet food again and I still get their Fit Sticks from time to time.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Gemmaa said:


> https://www.facebook.com/platinumuk?fref=ts
> 
> I asked for a sample five times and never recieved them, so I bought a small bag. It was alright, the only adverse affect was they had a little bit of wind on it, poop was still small. I just preferred using it for treats. I'd use their wet food again and I still get their Fit Sticks from time to time.


Ahhhh not just me then who asked for sample and did not receive anything. I got my hopes up when they sent an email apologising for the delay, had a large influx of requests but I would receive a sample shortly...to receive nothing!

Unlike Applaws and Lilys kitchen whose samples practically arrived the next day. I think the akele sample arrived quick but don't like their ethics with vote for us, and you can get percentage off food..had several emails like that but that's a different story!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Suspect it's this Platinum, rather than Dr John's: https://shop.platinum.co.uk/oxid2uk/ A friend of mine feeds it and it's really good stuff with a high meat content, etc. All the dogs love it, including mine when they can scrounge some. It makes great training treats, too - think the semi-moist consistency makes it more appealing. It is rather expensive, but the feeding amounts are fairly small....


----------

